# Como hacer un Interruptor infrarrojo?



## CarlGauss (Abr 25, 2011)

Necesitaría saber como puedo hacer un interruptor infrarrojo, para controlar el paso de la energía a un motor de 9V, de corriente continua. Nose si con un 555 o algo parecido.

Y tambien necesitaría saber si se puede armar algo parecido pero con un potenciomedro.... Muchas gracias


----------



## rastone1993 (Abr 25, 2011)

explicate mejor, que piensas hacer con ese interruptor?
que piensas controlar?
Aportá algo vos también!


----------



## fabioguarin (Abr 25, 2011)

bueno mira no conosco mucho del tema pero tal ves a partir de esto puedes hacer lo que necesitas 
se trata de un  control de volumen infrarrojo
tal ves si se lo colocas a una fuente regulable puedes controlar la velocidad de el motor
espero te ayude


----------



## CarlGauss (Abr 25, 2011)

rastone1993 dijo:


> explicate mejor, que piensas hacer con ese interruptor?
> que piensas controlar?
> Aportá algo vos también!



Pienso controlar un motor de 9v electrico de Corriente Continua, giraria en dos sentidos y eso lo controlo con un conmutador bipolar :S Asi que sería como que mediante a un pulso cambie el conmutador, nose como se podría hacer



fabioguarin dijo:


> bueno mira no conosco mucho del tema pero tal ves a partir de esto puedes hacer lo que necesitas
> se trata de un  control de volumen infrarrojo
> tal ves si se lo colocas a una fuente regulable puedes controlar la velocidad de el motor
> espero te ayude



Lo que pasa es que no se como grabar en el microcontrolador :S



fabioguarin dijo:


> bueno mira no conosco mucho del tema pero tal ves a partir de esto puedes hacer lo que necesitas
> se trata de un  control de volumen infrarrojo
> tal ves si se lo colocas a una fuente regulable puedes controlar la velocidad de el motor
> espero te ayude



Y tampoco termino de entender el circuito que debería hacer,


----------



## Randy (Abr 25, 2011)

que tanto sabes de electronica?
Lo puedes hacer con un 555 y un lm567
con micros ( como el post del volumen)

ammm... y la utima opcion y la mas laboriosa pero mas pro(fesional)
es usando codifos RC5.Dado que no he leido detenidamente el post del control de volumen no si si los usan, supongo que si.

Saludos


----------



## CarlGauss (Abr 25, 2011)

Randy dijo:


> que tanto sabes de electronica?
> Lo puedes hacer con un 555 y un lm567
> con micros ( como el post del volumen)
> 
> ...



Si algo habia leido, me estoy inciando en la parte de infrarrojos y rc y demas. Pero si no es mucho pedir alguien podría hacerme un circuito, osea sin mucho de talle ni nada algo para tener una idea de las conexiones


----------



## Cacho (Abr 25, 2011)

tfmtoto dijo:


> ...alguien podría hacerme un circuito...


No.

Lo que se puede es ayudarte a modificar el circuito que tengas desarrollado para que funcione bien. El 90% del trabajo ha de ser tuyo.

Saludos


----------



## chevaca (Abr 25, 2011)

es cierto lo que dice cacho tu eres quien debe hacer el trabajo.
pero para que te hagas una idea aqui te pongo una pagina donde hay un circuito receptor y emisor para acrivar un motor.
ya lo del conmutador tu lo podras arreglar para que funcione como quieres
http://es.scribd.com/doc/3678453/SENSOR-INFRARROJO-Teoria-y-practica
o ponte a buscar en el foro hay un tema con un control de infrarrojo


----------



## CarlGauss (Abr 26, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> No.
> 
> Lo que se puede es ayudarte a modificar el circuito que tengas desarrollado para que funcione bien. El 90% del trabajo ha de ser tuyo.
> 
> Saludos



Este es el circuito, lo que pasa es que no entiendo algunos simbolos...







No entiendo esas tres,,,,, (^^ Justo estas)lineas horizontales una abajo de la otra cada vez mas chicas. Y tambien las que estan más arriba despues del capacitor...

Y si me podrían explicar de que manera podría colocar un conmutador bipolar...


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 26, 2011)

tfmtoto dijo:


> .....No entiendo esas tres,,,,, (^^ Justo estas)lineas horizontales una abajo de la otra cada vez mas chicas. Y tambien las que estan más arriba despues del capacitor......



Eso que tienes allí es un oscilador de frecuencia ajustable que enciende un LED, las rayas de tamaño decreciente son el símbolo de "Tierra", en este caso el negativo de alimentación.



tfmtoto dijo:


> ...Y si me podrían explicar de que manera podría colocar un conmutador bipolar...



¿ Que función cumpliría el conmutador ?


----------



## CarlGauss (Abr 26, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Eso que tienes allí es un oscilador de frecuencia ajustable que enciende un LED, las rayas de tamaño decreciente son el símbolo de "Tierra", en este caso el negativo de alimentación.
> 
> 
> 
> ¿ Que función cumpliría el conmutador ?



Si, con respecto a los dos grupos de tres liñitas: Los dos van conectados al negativo? Y donde va conectado el polo *positivo?*  Ademas no entiendo bien, esas tres rayitas simbolizan un Oscilador, que va conectado al polo negativo?

Y con respecto al Conmutador bipolar, lo usaría para que un motor gire en 2 sentidos...


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 26, 2011)

tfmtoto dijo:


> Si, con respecto a los dos grupos de tres liñitas: Los dos van conectados al negativo? Y donde va conectado el polo *positivo?*


El positivo de la alimentación se conecta donde dice 5V



> Ademas no entiendo bien, esas tres rayitas simbolizan un Oscilador, que va conectado al polo negativo?





Fogonazo dijo:


> ....... las rayas de tamaño decreciente son el símbolo de "Tierra", en este caso el negativo de alimentación........





> Y con respecto al Conmutador bipolar, lo usaría para que un motor gire en 2 sentidos...


Para lograr inversión e giro necesitas un transmisor mas complejo y un receptor también mas complejo que "Interprete" las señales del emisor.


----------



## CarlGauss (Abr 26, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> El positivo de la alimentación se conecta donde dice 5V
> 
> Para lograr inversión e giro necesitas un transmisor mas complejo y un receptor también mas complejo que "Interprete" las señales del emisor.



Muchas gracias ahora entiendo bien .

Una última pregunta. Este es el circuito receptor:




El "IC1" es un circuito integrado sino me equivoco... Ahora, esos "Q3" y "Q4" son transitores PNP, y los otros NPN, y la patita de la flecha, aunque este la flecha invertida en los dos tipos ese es el emisor. Corrijanme si me equivoco...

Y el "Q1" que es? El potenciador?


----------



## fabioguarin (Abr 26, 2011)

tfmtoto dijo:


> Y el "Q1" que es? El potenciador?


 Q1 es el receptor ir


----------



## CarlGauss (Abr 27, 2011)

fabioguarin dijo:


> Q1 es el receptor ir



Eso quiere decir que no me equivoque en lo demas? 

En ese caso.... Como funciona el potenciometro? Es el IC1 que cumple la funcion?

Ahhh creo que ya se lo que pasa, yo pense que este circuito tambien controlaba un potenciador........

Bueno no importa...En ese caso...Que es el "VR1" en el circuito *transmisor*? Un potenciador?

Lo vuelvo a poner aca:


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 28, 2011)

VR1 es un potenciometro. Deberias yo creo estudiar un poco la materia, si dices que no entiendes algunos simbolos, no podras desarrollar con normalidad los proyectos. Es escencial saberlo, sino es como si escribieran en chino o japonés (todo lo digo en buena ) y no entenderás el proposito tampoco que estos ''raros pero vitales simbolos'' tienen.

Toda persona que esté entusiasmada con la electronica debe tener algo de teoria en su cabeza, soy igual un estudiante, pero no de electronica. Simplemente hobbista y he leido y leido hasta aprenderme estos simbolos ademas de otros nuevos que se puedan presentar, aunque en general son los mismos. He armado varios proyectos, pasando por circuitos como el NE555 y generadores sencillos de alto voltaje. Ahora me interesa mucho la radiofrecuencia (RF) y me manejo, solo por leer y practicar un poco todo.

Saludos


----------



## CarlGauss (Abr 29, 2011)

Ok muchas gracias


----------

